# Re-Heating Battered Foods?



## mugsy27 (Sep 26, 2006)

what is the prefered method for this?  i have some beer battered fish i want to reheat...should i do it in the oven, nuker?

i have to heat some oil in a shallow pan to fry the tortillos...should i just drop it in that??


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2006)

Put the fish on a rack in a pan in the oven.  The rack will allow heat circulation under the fish.  The microwave will make it all soggy.  I've never tried re-frying.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 26, 2006)

I wouldn't try refrying it.  Some of the accumulated moisture while it was refrigerated could make things worse.  Go with Andy's suggestion.  I've done that with other fried items with good success.


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 26, 2006)

Regarding re-heating battered foods I would definietly go with Andy's suggestion.

Have a nice day.


----------



## vagriller (Sep 26, 2006)

The toaster oven works well for that.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 26, 2006)

Any oven, I prefer convection, will do a great job of reheating your fried goodies.


----------



## Constance (Sep 26, 2006)

Ditto that. Andy knows what he's talking about. Kim does it all the time, and it's just as good the second time. 

I also like fried foods cold...


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 26, 2006)

How about the broiler?


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 26, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> How about the broiler?



Beat me to it Vera - I am a broiler fan when it comes to fried food.  It gets the "crisp" in their fairly quickly.  I don't put it right up on top but down a bit.  If I feel it's already warm but not crisping up I will move it up.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2006)

Good to know.  I'll try that next time.


----------



## candelbc (Sep 26, 2006)

I also find that my stonewear helps "crisp" up my fried bits of goodness..


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 26, 2006)

candelbc said:
			
		

> I also find that my stonewear helps "crisp" up my fried bits of goodness..



Yep, you just can't broil on stoneware.


----------



## QSis (Sep 26, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> How about the broiler?


 
Again, yes, and a toaster oven is good for that.   

I love my Delonghi toaster oven!

Lee


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 26, 2006)

Ya, just make sure your toaster oven is hot already before placing the food.  My parents always placed food first THEN turned the toaster oven on. And they keep wondering why the food turns out soggy...


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 27, 2006)

I can only assume that your "stoneware" is the porous type and not glazed, candelbc. Were it glazed ceramic (which some people call stoneware) you would wind up with "soggy bottom" syndrome ... the same as heating on a baking sheet.

In an oven, under the broiler, or in a toaster oven ... the key is air circulation so that air gets under the food. If previously fried foods are heated directly on a baking pan (with no air circulation under it) the moisture collects and "steams" on the bottom of the food ... thus "soggy bottoms".


----------



## candelbc (Sep 27, 2006)

If I bake it on my Pampered Chef Stoneware, it seems to crisp up wonderfully.. NOT on broil.. Thank you for clarifying..

-Brad


----------



## Mr. D (Oct 1, 2006)

If it is battered and fried fish you are talking about what I like to do is initially blanch it in the deep fryer, tyhen rest and cool on baking sheets lined with paper towel in the cooler. Then I just finish in the deepfrey per order.


----------

